# BAC water / 0.9% Sodium Chloride



## GSgator (Mar 3, 2022)

What’s the difference? My wife brought home the Sodium Chloride from work can I still use this for peptides such as HGH,BPC157 and melanotan ?


----------



## Send0 (Mar 4, 2022)

GSgator said:


> What’s the difference? My wife brought home the Sodium Chloride from work can I still use this for peptides such as HGH,BPC157 and melanotan ?


That's salt... if it's already in the water, then it's pretty much saline.

I think you can use it, but I'd recommend you let someone else confirm that instead


----------



## GSgator (Mar 4, 2022)

Here’s a pic


----------



## Tazz (Mar 4, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Here’s a pic



That’ll work.

Any sterile water will work. 

The difference is that doesn’t have benzyl alcohol.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 4, 2022)

Thanks Tazz


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 4, 2022)

Sodium Chloride is good for a one time injection, multiple injections from the same vial will require Bacteriostatic Water otherwise you run the risk of bacteria growth using only Sodium Chloride.....


----------



## danny25 (Aug 30, 2022)

Flyingdragon said:


> Sodium Chloride is good for a one time injection, multiple injections from the same vial will require Bacteriostatic Water otherwise you run the risk of bacteria growth using only Sodium Chloride.....


I cannot find the article but I was reading a research from a lab saying that benzyl alcohol bac leads to peptide degradation , it is recommended by manufacturers to use sodium chloride BAC in order to preserve the proteins


----------

